

Quickbooks charges more if you are a Mac user - ub

Simple experiment. Go to quickbooks.intuit.com&#x2F;products. 
On a Mac:<p>Quickbooks Simple Start: $12.95
Quicbooks Online Essentials: $26.95
Quickbooks Online Plus:$39.95<p>On a Windows machine:<p>Quickbooks Simple Start : $6.95
Quicbooks Online Essentials : $9.95
Quickbooks Online Plus: $13.95
======
Spoom
FWIW on Linux (Google Chrome stable) I get the $12.95 / $26.95 / $39.95
pricing.

But then if I open it in Incognito mode, I get the cheaper pricing. I'm
thinking either they recently updated their pricing and the cache is clearing
out, or they're doing multi-armed bandit price testing.

------
larrykubin
There was a story on Mac users being shown pricier hotels on Orbitz a while
back:

[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142405270230445860...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304458604577488822667325882)

------
nanijoe
On my Mac using Google Chrome , I get : Quickbooks Simple Start: $12.95
Quickbooks Online Essentials: $26.95 Quickbooks Online Plus:$39.95

Using Safari , I get : Quickbooks Simple Start : $6.95 Quickbooks Online
Essentials : $9.95 Quickbooks Online Plus: $13.95

------
alexgaribay
Interesting. I'm on my mac and I see prices different from these.

Simple Start: 9.95 Essentials: 14.95 Plus: 24.95

Now when I view it from a windows laptop, the prices match what you have
listed when viewing from your mac.

------
sdfjkl
6.95 on Firefox Mac, 12.95 on Safari

Might just be A/B testing.

~~~
sdfjkl
Yup, every time I clear the intuit.com cookies, I get different prices.

------
mcintyre1994
Interesting, price difference seems crazy for A/B. Chrome on Android (Nexus 7)
gets the Mac pricing you listed.

